# 2013 Pirate haunt



## Axel_7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Still lots to do.. But this is the beginning.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job - looking forward to seeing the details.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

More pics! More Pics!!  Looks great so far!


----------



## Axel_7 (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Woohoo, more pirates!


----------



## EarthTree (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow!! Great job on this, matey!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Where be treasure mate!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Axel_7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hopefully this works...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mighty handsome group of pirates at that haunt

I like how the one little kid giggled nervously at the beginning of the video - it was cute.

This is a beautifully detailed haunt. The level of effort you must have put into preparation and set up must have been staggering.


----------



## Axel_7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Roxyblue.. It was fun and totally worth it....
Now to start planning to top it for next year.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Love this - big PoTC fan anyway.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Talk about going big! Wowzers. Full sized cannons.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy freaking buckets, when you do it up you do it GOOD!


----------

